# Broke My Neck. Brace Questions and Thoughts



## ak pura vida (Dec 15, 2008)

Work has been crazy this season which caused two Saturdays (June 20th) ago the first chance this season to get out on the DH bike. I was at the local bike park, Alyeska, and on my 4th run of the day when I had a poor take off from a small jump on a beginner trail. Landed crossed up which shouldn't have been catastrophic but b/c of the unexpectedly soft dirt I was ejected OTB. Even though it was only an average sized get off, it was an extremely bad landing since it was so unexpected. Basically lawn darted into the trail, braking my C7 upon impact. I was lucky as I "only" broke the left facet. The break is stable and I should be good as new in 5-6 weeks. What I actually feel much worse about is I caused my buddy behind me to crash as well which broke his left hand and lacerated his kidney. He was in the hospital for 3 days, is out of work for a few weeks, is still in significant pain, and won't be back on a bike for 3 months. If nothing else this should be a reminder or PSA to always wear your gear. We both had elbow, knee, helmets, and neck braces on. I can't be for sure and my doctor wasn't willing to commit but as far as I'm concerned the most likely reason I am still walking (and able to play with my kids) is b/c I was wearing my neck brace. 

With that said, I have obviously spent a significant amount of time thinking about what happened, what I could have done, and what I should do. The first thing I question is did I have the best protection available? I was wearing an Omega X1 brace. I've never own any others but have always been happy with the way it fit and felt. But does the Omega provide the highest level of protection? Are the Leatt, Atlas, or other braces better? Higher protection rate? Are there any studies that actually show what and how the neck braces are protecting? Do any of them provide compression protection? Have any of them actually been lab tested? I wonder b/c I see so many people wearing neck braces, which I believe is a very good thing, but I've never seen any in depth studies on the effects of neck braces. Is there actual evidence they are effective at preventing what they are intended and advertised to prevent?

Which then leads to fitment. Did I have the brace properly fitted and how much of a difference do slight variances make? I was not wearing my chest protector that day. When I do, the brace definitely sits slightly higher, but not significantly so. But had I been wear the chest protector would I had walked away without breaking anything, or would the results been the same b/c the slight fitment difference would have been insignificant? Also important is the chest protector is not necessarily "neck brace compatible" but it has never "seemed" to effect how it fit. It was never any more or less comfortable/noticeable. Is there a guide or standards as to how and wear a brace should properly sit/fit? I've never seen one. Another thing I thought about was I always wear my chest strap but I see a lot (many of my friends) not wearing theirs, especially Leatt owners, how much of a difference is this making? Especially for the Leatt owners?

This incident and these thoughts have lead to discussions with my riding buddies about the trails we ride on our XC/trail bikes. As this happened on a fairly mellow warm up trail, I ride significantly more aggressive and larger features on my trail bike with just a XC helmet. I'm now seriously considering getting one of the newer enduro/full face convertible helmets and carrying my neck brace in the back pack to wear for different section of trail. Would this combo even be effective?

I'm not sure if any, let alone all, of these questions can be answered with absolute certainty but sitting around trying to function day to day wearing the hospital provided neck brace leads to some serious introspection. That, and giving an individual a true appreciation for the ability to chase laughing, carefree children around the yard... 

I was thinking about replacing my neck brace this year or next anyway but now I'm on the search for anything that gives me confidence the brace I choose is providing the best protection possible. Because I will ride again when I am healed, I will fall again, and I will hit my head again. But I'd really prefer to avoid breaking my neck next time... I refuse to live my life in fear as that leads to a fat piece of **** sitting on the couch eating potato chips. But the first time I point downhill in fear rather than excitement will be my last. All opinions are welcome, and any information is greatly appreciated. 

The pictures below are of my CT scan and the helmet I was wearing at the time. It will now being going on the wall of shame...

Enjoy your riding season and always wear the necessary protective gear!

PV

(p.s. sorry for the overly long post!  )


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

Glad you walked away from that. 

After Tara Llanis (SP?) wreck that didn't look like anything too terrifying, but left her paraplegic, I decided to look into something. It looked at the 2 neck braces that we're available at the time- Leatt and Alpinestars. What was most interesting to me was that they had 2 totally different philosophies as to how they worked. It seemed that compression was A-stars #1 priority,while hyper flection/extention was #2. Leatt seemed to focus on hyper flection/extension. The A-stars Bionicon was the model I chose. It has adjustable height shoulder pads that sit on your Traps. They recommend 1" of space between the helmet and the brace. I hope it's not just marketing either. The flection/extension was also important and they seemed to have that covered well too. One con about it was that the strap to hold it in place was sold separately and without instructions. This was one item that needed them for sure. 4 straps, 3 buckles and 3 slots didn't make any sense. But I figured it out... Twice! 

I wear it for the same reason as most do. We're not always going big and crazy, but something small or "usual" for us can one day end it all for us. I'd rather be safe than sorry. Ttyl, Fahn


----------



## toomanyhobbies (Jul 25, 2014)

First, here's hoping both you and your friend heal quickly.

Second, thanks for posting this. My son and I started DH last year. We rented bikes and gear and quickly became addicted. So this year we invested in bikes and gear. My son got a neck brace, but I didn't bother. I figured, "I'm old and slow and will never go big enough to need a neck brace." This post, and the fact that every time we ride now we are hitting more and more features, has convinced me I need to get a neck brace for myself.


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow, glad you're going to recover from that! That's really scary stuff. I've heard Alyeska is pretty rough at times. A friend I grew up with blew his leg up there in late 2013. Perhaps you know him. Sean Dunn? Anyway, I'm glad you were wearing your gear. Makes a big difference. 

As far as neck braces are concerned, the MX community seems pretty divided. There are strong feelings on both sides, and both present reasonable arguments. But it's a bit hard to say that articles are being objective, especially when the article is sponsored by Leatt or other companies. I'll see if i can dig up the better articles and I'll update this post with them.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

I broke my neck last August, fractured my C-1 and C-2 when I tried to roll a two foot drop **at near walking speed** and went OTB as week. Just like you, I probably would have been fine but the dirt at the bottom was soft, my tire got caught and turned which stopped the bike and sent me OTB. I was on the couch in a neck brace for 8+ weeks and was back on the bike right after being cleared to ride. 

As far as neck braces, I used to wear the Leatt when riding dirt bikes and it may have saved me a time or two. I swear by them but as far as wearing one on the mountain bike, I don't do anything close to legit DH so don't feel I need one. Good luck on the recovery.


----------



## ak pura vida (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for the well wishes and I will be just fine in a few weeks. I actually have very little pain and am struggling to not get too active to quickly. I'm use to working out pretty much daily but resisting so far to allow it to heal correctly. Nothing would be worse than doing something stupid and setting myself back a few weeks. 

Rhinos, yes please post up the articles if you can find them. And since I'm obviously in the market for a new helmet, can I get one like yours?  Canfield is the only thing I ride and don't see myself on anything else any time soon.

PV


----------



## tim_from_PA (Dec 17, 2012)

Leatt for me whenever I use a DH lid. Better safe than sorry is my philosophy, and besides, it give me confidence to go bigger (safety gear working against my safety??)


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey PV, 
here are those articles I read a while back. The first one leads into the responses in the second one. Pretty well thought out article. Of course, it doesn't prove anything one way or the other, but it was very helpful as it condensed all the ideas and tidbits of info floating around in my mind into a single, cohesive opinion.

The Neck Brace - Should You Wear One? - Dirt Rider Magazine

The Neck Brace Web Component - Dirt Rider Magazine

And about the helmet... The stickers were simple die cuts, homemade. But the helmet itself, PM me if you are thinking about getting a POC. I might be able to help you out...


----------



## ak pura vida (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for the Links! I'll go through them once I have a little more time this weekend. And I was mostly joking about the helmet as I assumed they were probably just stickers. But I am definitely in the need of a new helmet so I'll hit you up later if POC gets on my short list (which it probably already is  ) Thanks!

PV


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

Heal up!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Healing vibes ak pura vida 

My back is fused at T12, L1, L2 from a long ago motor vehicle accident. 

I don't wear a neckbrace.... but I'm contemplating


----------



## Christopher Robin (Dec 1, 2004)

Wow... Get better soon.

Not sure if you mentioned it or not but, how did your neck bend? (IE did your helmet come in contact with the side, front or back of the brace).

I've ridden a season with the Omega brace, Dainese hybrid and now Leatt DBX 5.5 - I think it's called. 

I don't think you should question the setup of your brace. They're not perfect and there's no guarantee you won't walk away uninjured. Sounds like it might have helped reducing the injury in your case. I know when I rode with my Omega, I would feel my helmet slightly come in contact with the sides and rear of the brace. I got used to it and felt normal after. I had confidence in it 'except' if I had an impact pushing my head forward. The horseshoe design didn't feel right and I felt with considerable impact, my helmet's chin guard could reach my chest (which is probably too much forward motion for the neck). Plus I have thicker chest/back and shoulders, the Omega would shift rearward too much. 

VS the Leatt. Forward motion is limited because of the full enclosed design and how it scoops up slightly. There's no chance my head could be pushed too far forward. BUT, the rear sits lower than my Omega and the sides aren't as wide. So I don't know... I suppose no design is perfect and there are too many variables to consider (helmet model, body structure...etc).


----------



## ringoesroadking (Feb 4, 2008)

I have an alpinestars brace, It use to give me alot of confidence. Alot of the top riders in the world don't wear them or use to wear them and don't anymore is kind of alarming. I have heard they can do more damage than good in some cases. If there was no downside to them I would assume alot more riders would use them?


----------



## mojoronnie (Feb 26, 2012)

I never did believe in them, even back in my mx racing days I never wore one. The neck is incredibly flexible. (I've proved that trust me!) it's those impacts where the direct blow is to the crown of the head that are dangerous, and it's those impacts that a neck brace certainly won't help. The best protection is to ride within your comfort zone, It's when your ego writes checks that your skills can't cash is when you end up getting hurt. Heal up and ride smart!


----------



## Lindahl (Aug 9, 2011)

mojoronnie said:


> it's those impacts where the direct blow is to the crown of the head that are dangerous, and it's those impacts that a neck brace certainly won't help


Why won't they help for direct impacts?


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Apparently if you get hit hard enough on the top of your head, the break happens before the helmet touches the brace. In other words, the initial impact does the damage immediately. 

Not intuitive. I still wonder about lower speed lawn-dart crashes, as it seems like if the initial impact doesn't break your neck, the inertia of your body pressing forward might still, and having the helmet lock up against the brace could help with that.

But I think it explains why the newer braces are thinner than the older ones. My 2010ish Leatt sits at least a half inch higher than my 2015 Atlas. Not sure what to think. The Leatt's old-style back support worries me more than the Atlas does so I'm switching.... But the way the Leatt engages with my helmet feels safer. Intuitively. Not necessarily actually.


----------



## ak pura vida (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments and well wishes. Rhino, thanks again for the articles. Very good reads. I think they are great reads for everyone who has commented in this thread. A few of the recent questions and opinions are answered and/or debunked. After reading the articles I am actually most impressed with Leatt because they are completely open with their research. Some of the others aren't as much but does not mean they are inferior products by any means. Just really hard not to like Leatt's approach. 

No brace on the market today truly provides protection from top down impact, a compression impact. This is generally considered the first 7.5 degrees either side of the top center of your head. They just are not designed to protect from that impact. Even low speeds impact in this zone can have high consequences. Read the articles for the reasons why. 

Leatt specifically designed the back support of the brace to break away long before there is enough force to cause injury. For more details, read the articles.

Majorronnie, no offense intended with my response, but I have to disagree with the basis of your opinion. In no way shape or form was I riding above my abilities. This was a beginner trail and warm up run. As I said originally it was a fairly small crash with a very bad landing. And I guarantee it had absolutely zero to do ego. Yes the neck is very flexible but it has its limits. Right or wrong, I wear a neck brace for the same reason I wear an avy bag in the winter. I hope it is a complete waist of money for the rest of my life, but if either one ever protects me from even a single mistake then they are priceless. Thankfully the avy bag has been a complete waist of money up to this point, this incident MAY be the first mistake the brace became priceless. (But maybe not since I still broke something. But would it had been worse??) Unfortunately, since I fully intend to continue riding, I guarantee I will crash again. It is simply unavoidable and when I find myself riding in fear of that future crash is when I stop riding. 

I really don't think then number of pros choosing to ride with or without braces is an indication of their effectiveness. I felt the articles dealt with a lot of the "more harm than good" arguments quite well. I think it is simply a personal preference.

Thanks again.

PV


----------

